# Galveston Texas Style!!



## Galveston340 (Apr 10, 2012)

*....this video shows not a "Tin Boat" I am sorry....but thought I would share it anyway. SCB Hull with a Merc "Sport Jet" for an engine...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=lcHZ_DcQJME


....was just a one off if i am not mistaken. Eric got the boat stuck on purpose to see if it would be able to get back on plane.....*


----------



## gotmuddy (Apr 10, 2012)

neat boat, I am pretty sure sucking mud isn't very good for it though.


----------

